# Mahindra Roxor, a new Diesel CJ5?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow... cant say I'm a fan of the grill, or India branded vehicles / tractors in general (these are made in Michigan, and Mahindra diesel motors are very robust)... but this has me intrigued

Brand New... diesel engine... disc brakes... hmmm. Love the old Willys but these are interesting.










-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I was looking at them yesterday. I'm not a jeep guy so I don't love the looks, but it'll be interesting to see if these take off.

I was surprised to hear that they have had rights (or permission) to use that design since the '40s.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that they are for off road only and not legal for on highway. 

But they are interesting


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CJ production happened for decades over seas in many countries. In fact even today if you try to buy a new body for a early model jeep for a restoration project, its probably a 90% chance it will be shipped from the Philippines. 

I guess it wouldnt be hard to swap the grill out of these Roxxors with a early willys grill LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet grill swaps will be a hot aftermarket item for this. 

Interesting to say the least


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is more my pace: https://www.icon4x4.com/br


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> This is more my pace: https://www.icon4x4.com/br


I love those old Broncos. Supposedly Ford is releasing a retro new model soon. Hopefully the tailgates don't rust out as bad lol


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> I believe that they are for off road only and not legal for on highway.
> 
> But they are interesting


I read that they are off road only vehicles. That doesn't make a lot of sense since side x sides and 4 wheelers can be licensed for the road. :?:?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One of the reasons that they gave that it is a off road only vehicle is that the top speed is 45mph. But then that is no different than the old Whillies Jeep with the 4 popper in it. It was wound out at 45.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> One of the reasons that they gave that it is a off road only vehicle is that the top speed is 45mph. But then that is no different than the old Whillies Jeep with the 4 popper in it. It was wound out at 45.


not only the top speed, but the size as well. It's only 62" wide. *They are an ATV*.
These are designed to compete with Polaris Ranger, Honda Pioneer, etc.

http://www.roxoroffroad.com/

$15,500 price tag. Not bad. It's actually intriguing...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

the more I look at this, the more I keep thinking: this is a real UTV. Not some cheap plastic bodied, thin framed garbage UTV that we all have sitting in our garages (and paid out the wazoo for!)....


....I'm seriously intrigued...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would be interesting to see what the mileage is going to be with it and a diesel engine. I know a friend that has a diesel ATV that he can go forever on a tank of fuel and it has more torque than you could imagine.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> It would be interesting to see what the mileage is going to be with it and a diesel engine. I know a friend that has a diesel ATV that he can go forever on a tank of fuel and it has more torque than you could imagine.





roxoroffroad.com said:


> We have averaged 32 to 34 mpg in testing and a range of over 350 Miles. Your mileage will vary depending upon speed and road conditions.


I don't think my Teryx4 can go 350 miles on a tank..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Being off road only allows them to make these things and not have to pass federal highway safety regulations and testing (front impact, air bag blah blah blah). 

We know here in Utah they will let you license about anything if you toss a few aftermarket mods on them and pay the fee. So thats a no brainer if you get one.

Diesel engine would be fun rock crawling with that much torque in low range 4x4.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Being off road only allows them to make these things and not have to pass federal highway safety regulations and testing (front impact, air bag blah blah blah).
> 
> We know here in Utah they will let you license about anything if you toss a few aftermarket mods on them and pay the fee. So thats a no brainer if you get one.
> 
> ...


Down here in rural Utah, you dont even really have to bother licensing for on road. As long as you arent driving like a dink, no worries at all, all over town,


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like an expensive samauri 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

